# The PC Games Thread



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 19, 2013)

What PC games do you own, what PC games do you love to play, what PC games are you most looking forward to?

I was recently introduced to STEAM and have bought _Age of Empires 2_, and _Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee _& _Oddworld: Abe's Exodus. _I got pretty far on AO with the Playstation 1 waaaay back in the day and I loved it! Never played AE but it looks very similar. I reaaally appreciate how easy the STEAM interface is, easy to download games, easy to install, easy to play.. very user friendly. I also enjoy having the game registered to an account incase I ever lose/misplace/destroy my hardware, very convenient. 

I really like real time strategy games, but ones that give you time to prepare. For example, AOE2, the objective is to build up your resources and create an army, advance technologies, advance through the ages, etc. As opposed to a game like Starcraft 2, which is very similar, just much more fast paced. The focus is more on military combat and less on economic or technological conquest. 

The game I've been looking forward to the most, probably ever, is _Grand Theft Auto: V_! 

[youtube]N-xHcvug3WI[/youtube]

Hol-E-Shit! Best game ever created or what?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

moved to correct sub section. edited original content

carry on.


----------



## Constiello (Jul 23, 2013)

I have merged to PC gaming

You are able to pretty much get almost every game you want for free

You may deck out your graphics customization

Online tends to be free, lacking a certain costs from certain 'online gaming networks'


I play tons of Minecraft (again)
installed mods allowing old school 1600's warfare in game while doing my normal shit

I have and also fuck around with the occasional Roller Coaster Tycoon series. its always a thrill to operate a theme park

Back in the day I favored games like Fable Lost Chapters, WoW, Oblivion.
I can't get into those kind of games anymore, at least MMORPGs

Part of Wows success in mid 2000's was due to that being new of the time. Now it's just outdated and fucking pandas. _what._


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2013)

im surprised you recently just got steam anyone without steam I feel so bad for their lives lol


----------



## Constiello (Jul 24, 2013)

I have no steam.

i just can't see myself paying for games anymore lol, let alone any media


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2013)

Constiello said:


> I have no steam.
> 
> i just can't see myself paying for games anymore lol, let alone any media


well steam is free, and they have a shit ton of free to play games....i would say like more than half my games are free on steam, i generally buy games when they are on their christmas or summer sale, like i just spent maybe 10$ and bought about 15 games, including The Witcher Series.

some free to play games including
Dota 2
League of Legends
TF2
Star wars the old republic
monday night combat

ect ect the list goes on


----------



## Rawrb (Jul 25, 2013)

Used to love Call Of Duty 4 on the PC.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

football manager 2013, i have been playing that game since it was first called championship manager back in the 92/93 season was playing it on a amiga 1200 back then lol


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 26, 2013)

cod 4 was great .mw2 wasnt bad ,after them two i been all battlefield games cant wait for bf4


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Me and a few friends play BF3 on PC every once in awhile, it's awesome, I love that game, Battlefield 4 is going to be BF3 on steroids! I can't wait!

BF4 and GTAV are what I'm most looking forward to, I need to do a few upgrades on my PC pretty soon


----------



## Constiello (Jul 27, 2013)

I hear ya there Padawanbater2, my laptop is gonna be needing some upgrades if I plan to do new released games

There is no fucking way I will play a game with low FPS or the minimal graphic setting. It's below par _for my_ taste.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2013)

[youtube]z1YpLKgIUxs[/youtube]

Assassins Creed 4, looks great!


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 27, 2013)

Great thread!

My favorite P.C. games (that I play consistently) are: League of Legends, Black Ops 2, Binding of Isaac, Chivalry: Medieval Warfare, and Smite.



I am SOOOOOO looking forward to Saints Row: IV and GTA V. Not to mention the newest Battlefield:



EEEEE! I cannot wait!

[video=youtube;dgZTeVnM5Sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgZTeVnM5Sw[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2013)

M1dAmber said:


> Great thread!
> 
> My favorite P.C. games (that I play consistently) are: League of Legends, Black Ops 2, Binding of Isaac, Chivalry: Medieval Warfare, and Smite.
> 
> ...



Oh fuck yeah, Saints Row is a great series, really well done!

Also, I cannot fuckin' wait for commander mode to come back! Big mistake leaving that out of BF3 I thought!


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Oh fuck yeah, Saints Row is a great series, really well done!
> 
> Also, I cannot fuckin' wait for commander mode to come back! Big mistake leaving that out of BF3 I thought!


Heck yeah man! I finished Saints Row 3 a few months back , but still find myself clamoring for more gameplay hours. LOL, finishing every last achievement. What a gem that game is. I have not played the previous versions though, so I may need to go back in time.

Yeah , good call on Commander mode!


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 27, 2013)

i just need a new gfx card i have a gtx 470 right now.deff cant wait for bf4 and gta5


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2013)

I've been playing a shit load of Age of Empires 2 with a couple friends, that game is unlimited fun! 

Anybody know what the best real time strategy game out right now is?


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 27, 2013)

Probably Starcraft 2...DUDE, LOL, it is a professional sport over in Korea.

It's CRAZY: http://www.cracked.com/article_18763_5-insane-true-facts-about-starcraft-professional-sport.html


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Eh, it's OK, but I wouldn't call it the best.. Actually I preordered that game and it's been sitting on my shelf for a while, I like it, just not for everyday. 

It's too fast paced for me, I like the whole build up your civ and acquire resources aspect of the game, SC2 is way too fast paced for me to enjoy properly, the enemy army is in your base within 10 minutes!

Real War was pretty cool, kind of like AOE except with more modern tech, stealth bombers and shit, I'm looking for something maybe a little more modern like that!


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

M1dAmber said:


> Probably Starcraft 2...DUDE, LOL, it is a professional sport over in Korea.
> 
> It's CRAZY: http://www.cracked.com/article_18763_5-insane-true-facts-about-starcraft-professional-sport.html


its a profressional sport every where now, league of legends (basically the same thing) is now an official Olympic sport


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah, I was suppppper blown away when I got that news...I love League of Legends, but I never thought it would be an Olympic sport, or even a normal sport for that matter. LOL.
Crazy stuff.



Padawanbater2 said:


> Eh, it's OK, but I wouldn't call it the best.. Actually I preordered that game and it's been sitting on my shelf for a while, I like it, just not for everyday.
> 
> It's too fast paced for me, I like the whole build up your civ and acquire resources aspect of the game, SC2 is way too fast paced for me to enjoy properly, the enemy army is in your base within 10 minutes!
> 
> Real War was pretty cool, kind of like AOE except with more modern tech, stealth bombers and shit, I'm looking for something maybe a little more modern like that!


Oh I see...LOL, I thought by best you meant best selling. 

If you mean best as far as the fun factor...there are a lot of good ones. If you like building up your base over time, and gathering resources as well as progressing through "ages", try this GEM out! (Probably MY favorite strat. game)

[video=youtube;NRNbMv5RRMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRNbMv5RRMM[/video]

Feels a lot like AOE, but more modern.

R.u.s.e. is super fun as well...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgMtI3YrTW8 (Can only post one embedded Youtube video per post)

Ruse being more like a capture-points-to-gain-resources game, and Rise of Nations being VERY similar to the way AOE operates; Recourse gathering, progressing through ages in time...ect. But instead of tribes it is nations. The single player campaign on both is super entertaining. Multiplyer being better on R.O.N. IMO, but RON is a way older game, so there is probably little-to-no servers for it.

Oh man...watching that RON video brings me back.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yep, I remember RON! That game was awesome just like AOE! I forgot about it till you posted that clip! Great game! 

Time to look for a torrent!! lol!

I started out with real time strategy games like that with Fallout 2, son of a bitch that game was amazing back in the day, I think I was in middle school when I was playing that on my shitty HP PC. I remember I used to stay home from school just to play it! The goryness factor definitely appealed to my mind back then, that stuff was amazing, next level, shit you'd only see in movies.. It's interesting to watch the evolution from a vantage point of knowing and playing the origin of the series, same thing with GTA, I was there from almost the beginning, GTA2, top view, fucking amazing game! This was in like 1995,1996, then GTA3 came out when I was in middle school around 1999, 2000. A buddy of mine bought it for PS2 and we played it endlessly! Vice City, San Andreas, 4, now V! I can't even remember the last time I was this excited for a game, probably not since BF3! Rockstar is a really interesting company, I have a feeling the artists behind the games are hardcore gamers themselves, they know what gamers want and what to put into their games. A friend of mine and I have been talking about a game like this since the early 2000's, I can't wait to see what the future of gaming holds, holy shit! Especially with new tech like the Oculus Rift!


----------



## rizzlaking (Jul 30, 2013)

all the command and conquers and a lot RTS games 

pc was always my true love sigh , to expensive to maintain at the moment


----------

